# plywood box 30x20x24 deep dovetail joints no glue



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

This project was ideal to show the dovetail gadget in aspire 8.5 , 
then the whole project was imported into 
aspire 9.0
The dovetail gadget did not work in aspire 9.0
I was amazed how well this went and went together , its a strong box
and no glue was used
Also this project is ideal for a 4x8 CNC table


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pretty cool stuff woodman.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Go Go Gadget. Wait....that's been used. Good job!


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Nicely done, John. Both the box and the video. 

The only thing I dislike about that dovetail gadget is the unavoidable dogbone gaps it has to leave to account for the round bit. Dovetail joints done with a dovetail bit and the boards clamped vertically are not impossible but one of the most challenging joints to create tool paths for. I've done a few for my students when their projects demanded/deserved it and my brain has to take a rest for a few days after each.

4D


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I agree with the dog bone . mind you one could switch to an 1/8 bit but time wise it would be terrible and filling the holes is really not a solution
I did this stool awhile back and you can see here the square fit is better and I think it was an 1/8 bit , tighter fit well nicer to look at


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Another great video, Stan. This is a fascinating new idea. Do you know if Vcarve Pro has this capability?


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

The 8.5 gadget should work in VCarve. Nothing it does demands Aspire capabilities.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

"I could have run it faster, but I wasn't in a rush and didn't want to break the bit"

_ -says a wise man with a lot of experience_

Great video, I haven't played around with any of the gadgets, I might have to now.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Stan I just quickly downloaded the updated Dovetail Gadget and it would only install in my VCarve Pro V9 but I copied and pasted into the Aspire V9 Gadget folder and tried it out it does work with Aspire V9 now. I don't understand why it only installs into VCarve Pro and not Aspire.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very interesting to watch the 30 degree angles being cut, Stan.


----------

